# Sapim Cx Super spokes



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm planning to build a new wheels sets, and I'm interested in your opinion about the new Sapim spokes, the Cx Super.

Assuming 3 hypothetical wheels sets, all with the same rims (carbon rim 38-45mm depth) and the same hubs, but one sets with Sapim Cx Ray, one with Sapim Sprint and the last one with the new Sapim Cx Superx, what difference will be between the wheels in terms of lateral stiffness, comfort ecc ecc ?
Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd go with CX-Ray, unless you're over say...225lbs and/or a guy that kills wheels. In that case I'd go CX-Super, the extra material in the middle of the spokes will help build stronger wheels. Possibly a little stiffer in lateral flexibility as well.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> I'd go with CX-Ray, unless you're over say...225lbs and/or a guy that kills wheels. In that case I'd go CX-Super, the extra material in the middle of the spokes will help build stronger wheels. Possibly a little stiffer in lateral flexibility as well.


^^^^

This level of wrench expertise is one of the few things that keeps me coming back to RBR forums.

As always, thanks cx, ya crabby bastich.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SPlKE said:


> ^^^^
> 
> This level of wrench expertise is one of the few things that keeps me coming back to RBR forums.
> 
> As always, thanks cx, ya crabby bastich.


Lucky for you you're one of my favorites


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you very much.
hem, yes I'm heavy, 180lbs, and my Dura Ace C24 rear wheel it's gone after 20.000km.

I'm plannig to build a new wheelset, with Yuniper hubs and Fastop Bike carbon rims, maybe 38mm depth front rim and 43mm depth the rear rim.

I'm uncertain about the spokes, Super Cx are very expensive but probably it's the best choice.
0 Links

<svg class="SnapLinksHighlighter" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"> <rect width="0" height="0"></rect> <!-- Used for easily cloning the properly namespaced rect --> </svg>


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

180lbs is not heavy, it's average in the US. If you can't justify spending the $$$ on the CX Super then get a good quality butted round spoke. DT Swiss Comp is a great choice, I'm sure the Sapim spokes will work fine as well.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The Sprint has the most material in the middle.

There is also a CX-sprint available.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> Thank you very much.
> hem, yes I'm heavy, 180lbs, and my Dura Ace C24 rear wheel it's gone after 20.000km.
> 
> I'm plannig to build a new wheelset, with Yuniper hubs and Fastop Bike carbon rims, maybe 38mm depth front rim and 43mm depth the rear rim.
> ...


Can I ask what was the reason for the demise of these wheels?

As CX said, 180 is not heavy. 20,000 km is about 12,500 miles which isn't bad for a low-spoke wheelset which IIRC, those wheels have a 16/20 spoke count.

If you really want a stronger, stiffer wheel, go with more spokes. I think 24/28 should be minimum and personally, I like 24/32.

If you are concerned with spokes breaking, keep in mind that spokes almost always break at either the nipple or the j-bend. So getting spokes with a thicker center will not prevent spoke breakage. Though thicker spokes will make wheel building easier because they twist less.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

In the first post, I've mentioned 3 kind of Sapim spokes: CxRay, Cx Sprint an Super Cx.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> In the first post, I've mentioned 3 kind of Sapim spokes: CxRay, Cx Sprint an Super Cx.


Personally, of these 3, I would go with the CX Sprints.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Rone69 said:


> Assuming 3 hypothetical wheels sets, all with the same rims (carbon rim 38-45mm depth) and the same hubs, but one sets with Sapim Cx Ray, one with Sapim Sprint and the last one with the new Sapim Cx Superx, *what difference will be between the wheels in terms of lateral stiffness, comfort ecc ecc *?


Not at all would be my guess. I definitely don't notice any difference between different spokes on otherwise identical wheels.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I built some wheels with Sapin Xray I think, some broke. I used DT swiss on the rebuild and never had a problem after that. 175lbs.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Not at all would be my guess. I definitely don't notice any difference between different spokes on otherwise identical wheels.


In you opinion, the difference will be only the wheels weight and more or less money in the pocket ??


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Lombard said:


> Personally, of these 3, I would go with the CX Sprints.


Please can you explane the reason of your choice?


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

duriel said:


> I built some wheels with Sapin Xray I think, some broke. I used DT swiss on the rebuild and never had a problem after that. 175lbs.


Wich model of Dtswiss spokes?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Rone69 said:


> In you opinion, the difference will be only the wheels weight and more or less money in the pocket ??


The only difference a rider can perceive, yes, that has been my my experience with several different spokes on otherwise identical wheels.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rone69 said:


> In you opinion, the difference will be only the wheels weight and more or less money in the pocket ??


Yup...although consult your wheel builder and rim OEM--some spokes start getting too strong for usage in some carbon rims.

With carbon rims....they are very stiff and very stiff/straight without being laced....you're not going to feel a difference between spokes.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I weigh around 200 lbs and have several sets of wheels with cxray spokes 24F/28R. They all have White Industries T11 hubs. I've been riding them for years and never even had to true them.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rone69 said:


> Please can you explane the reason of your choice?


I don't feel the others are worth the extra cost, not to mention spokes that are very thin are a PITA to build with.


----------



## Rone69 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tanks to all for the advices.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

You showed the specs for the round Sprint in your first post, which is not the same as the bladed CX-sprint. 

Any bladed spokes make truing a wheel easier if you have the bladed spoke holder. The bladed spoke holder is different for the Sprint and the Ray spokes. 

All of these spokes will last a very long time on a properly built wheel. The thinner spokes will be slightly more prone to damage and breakage from debris on the trail. I think the choice comes down to how much do you want to save weight and how much do you want to spend.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

changingleaf said:


> You showed the specs for the round Sprint in your first post, which is not the same as the bladed CX-sprint.
> 
> Any bladed spokes make truing a wheel easier if you have the bladed spoke holder. The bladed spoke holder is different for the Sprint and the Ray spokes.
> 
> All of these spokes will last a very long time on a properly built wheel. The thinner spokes will be slightly more prone to damage and breakage from debris on the trail. I think the choice comes down to how much do you want to save weight and how much do you want to spend.


Yes, it is true that bladed spokes help with building as twist is easily seen and corrected.

In the end, IMHO, I don't think the minuscule weight savings is worth the extra cost of ultra skinny spokes in general.


----------

